# I could not resist.



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

ok so what did I get myself into. :w00t:

Saturday we were driving down the road and all the traffic was stopped (busy city street not freeway). There was a small Chihuahua limping across the street like it was just hit. No one was doing anything and I jumped out of my car and met it on the curb. This was the sweetest dog, she came right up to me and kept wanting to be pet. :wub: Had a collar on but no tags. Dave asked a couple of people on the street if they knew it and with no one claiming her we scooped her up and took her to my vet. No chip possible broken leg we headed to the emergency vet. We approved 500.00 for evaluation and she has a broken pelvis, about 3 yrs old and have given birth recently. They ended up keeping her for two nights +400.00 later. This morning with ex-rays in hand went to see my vet. They don’t do that type of surgery and she made an appointment at UC Davis for us. Dave is having a small fit but really he felt bad for this little one every time she yelped with pain you could see it on his face. We have approved UC Davis to fix her up for another +3000. I talked to the Chihuahua Rescue in our area I could have given her up but really I believe my daughter will take her. I think I would be a rescue failure. I know how hard it is for rescues to come up with money to fix up the little ones so I don’t feel bad about paying for it but so unexpected. I told Dave I would not look out the windows anymore and he said no problem if I jump out of the car again he will just run me over


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor little doggie..she must have been in some pain.
Thank you so much for helping her Cindy. You have a big heart!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for helping this little one. Wish more people felt like you. Great job.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cindy I'm so proud of you and your hubby, you are a blessing in my life. God Bless you and that precious little life you have saved.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is a picture:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Cindy....I don't think I could have done what you did. That is a lot of money to put out for a little life. You are a hero. I have always loved you, but now I love you even more.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her little heart! Cindy, you are an Angel! What a blessing for this little one!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

God Bless you Cindy for doing such an unselfish and loving thing for that poor little Chi!! ?She sure is adorable and looks so sweet.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Cindy, what a wonderful thing you did for this sweet little girl. You really are an angel. I'm sure it will be hard for you to give her up, but how nice that your daughter will take her so you will be able to keep her in the family. I can't help but wonder what would have happened to her had you not taken her under your protective wing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cindy,

What you did was amazing. You saved this little girl. She looks like avlittle sweetie. If you set up a gofundme for her, please pm me.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bless you for taking this on.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cindy, you are an Earth Angel. So is your husband. How wonderful that you both rescued and saved this innocent and helpless fluff baby. She looks so sweet. (has she been given a name yet?)

If you do set up a fund for her ... I, too, would like to contribute.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

The people on the Vallejo/Benicia lost dog facebook page told Dave to start a go fund me page and so he did here is the link.

https://www.gofundme.com/2f9dkwc


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Cindy, you and your hubby did a wonderful thing! I hope your daughter does get to keep her, it sounds like she landed with just the right family. Bless your heart!!!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Cindy, what a precious little thing. Bless you! I will go to the site and donate right now.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I put on my Facebook.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just heard from the Dr. about Bella.
She came through the surgery fine and is awake. They say she walked outside (not on the one side), ate good and wants to cuddle. :wub::wub:

They will call tomorrow with a time for me to pick her up. 
Thanks for all the donations and prayers. :innocent: I really appreciate it all. :chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she is doing so well.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a wonderful thing to do Cindy. Bless you.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

You did great Cindy! Glad to hear that you save this little girl, your so kindness.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I will be picking Bella up today and Dave is asking me all kinds of questions about her care and how our pups will react. I don't think he realizes that we have all kinds of beds and pens put away that our gals don't use. :innocent:
I guess I need to go shopping since he doesn't think we have anything extra  :blink:

I'll keep her with me for a day or so until I can give my mom & Nicole direction on care. We have a smaller pen at moms that will be perfect for a crate and pee pad. I believe she will need to be kept down for 8 weeks.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You're an angel.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww she's precious ,she looks like Sassy.. Shared on FB too.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Bella spent her first night at my house and we are doing good. Of course my two little gals are crazy. I am keeping them separate for now. Give Bella a chance to heal. 

Thanks to everyone that helped out.
Here are a couple of the pic's


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

There is only one word

Awwwwwwwww


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sooo sweet you are an angel Cindy!!


----------

